# Guess what language: Osuwarii



## Megami_21

Ok everyone... guess what this means and what language it is:
Osuwari


----------



## Whodunit

I guess it's Japanese and has something to do with "anime". Since I don't know Japanese, I can neither write it in Japanese script nor translate it.


----------



## Megami_21

It does have something to do with an anime show.... but what made you think that? I am curious.


----------



## Rune Traverse

I recognize the term, but not from where.  *is also a cheerful anime geek*  Is it spelled correctly?


----------



## Megami_21

No... i mispelled it... it's Osuwari, just one i.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

It's Japanese: お座り. It means "sit!" (an order). If I'm not mistaken, this is how Japanese people tell their dogs to sit, but it would be considered rude to say that to people...to your superiors, at least (instead: お座りください ("osuwari kudasai"), meaning "Please sit").

It's what Kagome says to Inuyasha so he "sits".


----------



## Rune Traverse

*giggles*  That's what I thought - my translating program refused to work with both i's, but I knew it was Japanese.  xDD


----------

